# The first Colnago Granfondo style of event in Korea - 2011



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Big Congratulations to all the Korean Colnago owners and enthusiasts!

http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/colnago-riding-event-in-korea-2011


----------

